# Alpine CDA-9855 CD/MP3 No reserve 1 penny start!



## EriCCirE (Apr 14, 2010)

Alpine CDA-9855. Includes: Headunit, faceplate, wiring harness, owners manual, and faceplate case. I will throw in the Ipod adapter to diyma members even if you do not use "buy it now" Go to link to see more pictures.

eBay link: Alpine CDA-9855


----------



## leepersc (Sep 23, 2009)

I was excited when I saw this! Unfortunately, it's $56 now. The shipping killed my bidding thought.

Good luck with sale man!!!


----------



## leepersc (Sep 23, 2009)

Damn dude, up to $102.00 already! Cha-Ching man! Bumpinsky for ya.


----------

